# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Göz Dağı'nın sırrı, Eşkenazi Yahudileri ve Türkiye gerçeği

## bozok

*Göz Dağı'nın sırrı, Eşkenazi Yahudileri ve Türkiye gerçeği* 


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 13/06/2008* 



Yeryüzünde hakimiyeti ele geçirip, insanlığı belirsiz bir geleceğe doğru sürükleyen Siyonist Yahudiler, *‘Yeni Dünya Düzeni’* adını verdikleri nihai hedeflerine hızla ilerliyorlar.

ünlerine çıkan herkesi ve herşeyi kurdukları *‘vakıflar’* ve *‘cemiyetler’* aracılığı ile satın alıyorlar.

Teslim olmayıp, direnenleri *‘suikastler’* düzenleyerek,* ‘kaoslar’* yaratarak, *‘savaşlar’* çıkartarak,* ‘iletişim araçlarını’* ele geçirerek,* ‘din istismarcılığı’* yaparak yok etmeye çalışıyorlar.

Dünya’daki bütün petrol rezervlerini kontrol altında tutuyorlar, hakim olmadıkları bölgelerde petrol çıkartılmasını engelliyorlar.

Kendilerine hizmet etmeyen hiçbir *‘iktidara’* ve *‘sermayeye’* asla fırsat tanımıyorlar.

*Peki, kim bu Siyonist Yahudiler?*

Niçin, yeryüzünde bu kadar söz sahibiler?

Değerli dostumuz Turgay şık, uzun yıllardan beri sürdürdüğü araştırmalarını bir kitapta toplayarak kamuoyunun dikkatine sundu.

Turgay şık, Ares Kitap yayınları arasında çıkan *‘Göz Dağı’* isimli kitabında, ‘*Eşkenazi Yahudileri*’nin gizli yapılanmalarından yola çıkarak, günümüzde cereyan eden bazı* ‘karanlık’* gelişmelerin perde arkasına ışık tutuyor.
Kitapta, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’nin, *‘Siyonist Petrol Tröstü’* Göz Dağı’nın nasıl bir ürünü olduğu, *‘İslam’da reform’* çalışmalarının, *‘Ilımlı İslam’* teorilerinin ve *‘Türkiyelilik’* söylemlerinin arkasında kimlerin bulunduğu belgeleri ile ortaya konuyor.

***

Turgay şık, insanlığın başına musallat olan *‘faşizmin’* ve *‘komünizmin’* kendilerini *‘dünyanın efendileri’* olarak gören Yahudilerin kutsal saydığı öğretilerin bir neticesi olduğunu iddia ediyor.

‘Balkan Savaşı’, ‘Abdülhamid’in tahttan indirilmesi’, ‘Birinci Dünya Savaşı’, ‘Osmanlı’nın parçalanması’, ‘Atatürk’ün zehirlenmesi’, ‘İkinci Dünya Savaşı’ ve ‘İsrail Devleti’nin kurulması’nın hiç de *tesadüfi gelişmeler olmadığını* savunuyor.

Kitaba göre, Türkiye’de sahneye konan terör faaliyetlerinin arkasında da *‘siyonist parmağı’* var.

Kitapta, özellikle Türkiye’nin *‘yol ayrımı’* noktasına sürüklendiği 1993 yılında meydana gelen bazı cinayetlerin öyle sanıldığı gibi* ‘sıradan’* olmadığı ayrıntılı bir şekilde incelenerek ispat ediliyor.


*Perde arkası aralanan ölümlerin bazıları şunlar:*

24 Ocak 1993, Uğur Mumcu’nun ölümü.
05 şubat 1993, Adnan Kahveci’nin ölümü.
17 şubat 1993, Eşref Bitlis’in ölümü.
17 Nisan 1993, Turgut üzal’ın ölümü.
5 Mayıs 1993, Bingöl’de asker katliamı.
02 Temmuz 1993, Madımak oteli faciası.
22 Ekim 1993, Bahtiyar Aydın’ın ölümü.
24 Ekim 1993, Cem Ersever’in ölümü.

***

*İsrail eski Başbakanı İzak şamir şöyle diyordu:*

*- “Ağaçlardan inen insanlardan meydana gelen ulusların dünya liderliğini üstlenmeleri kabul edilecek bir şey değildir.”* 

Turgay şık, kitabında insanoğlunun *‘maymundan’* geldiğini iddia eden *‘Darwin teorisi*’nin temelinde, Yahudilik inancının temel felsefesi olarak kabul edilen *‘Kabala’*nın derin izlerinin olduğunu da belgeleri ile günışığına çıkarıyor..

Kabala öğretisi, Yahudi ırkından gelenleri Tanrı’nın yarattığı *‘gerçek insan’* olarak kabul ediyor, Yahudi ırkından olmayanları ise, *‘hayvanın’* gelişmiş bir modeli sayılan* ‘Goyim’ kavramı* ile tarif ediyor.

Aynı zamanda bir Yahudi olan Darwin, Kabala öğretisini çok iyi bilen dedesinin açtığı yoldan ilerleyerek, bu sapık inancı *‘bilimsel bir gerçek’* olarak insanlığa yutturmayı başardı.

*Darwin’in şifresi,* ‘Talmud’daki şu ifadelerde gizli:

Talmud; *“İnsanlık Yahudiliğin yüzüsuyu hürmetine kutsanmıştır.”* Jebamot, 63a.

Talmud;* “Bütün Yahudiler kral çocuğu olarak doğar.”* Shabbat 67a.

Talmud;* “Yalnız Yahudiler insandır. Goyim hayvandır.”* Baba Batra 114b, Jebamot 61a, Keribot 6b ve 7a. 

Talmud; *“Goyim’in en iyisi bile öldürülmelidir.”* Avodak Zara 26b, Tosefoth.



.................................................. .............



*İSTEME ADRESİ:*
üzbay Yayıncılık San. ve Tic. Ltd. şti.
Osmanlı Sokak, Alara Han, No: 27-A
Kazancı Yokuşu, Gümüşsuyu / Taksim
Tel: (0.212) 243 61 82, Faks: 243 62 36
www.areskitap.com, [email protected]

----------

